# What would be legitimate complaints from puppy buyers?



## reneevanm (Feb 4, 2012)

I read somewhere on this site that someone was complaining and making the breeder Golden Meadows (who may or may not be a puppy mill, I do not have all the facts) responsible for not properly training the puppy she was sold claiming it should have been trained to not eat stuffed animals as it had devoured a soft toy and had to be taken the vet and it cost her 2k in surgery costs, and that it chewed a crate, and had fleas!!.

This sounds outrageous. What Vizsla owner has not encountered a pup that tears up a soft toy or gets a hold of a greasy paper towel or tries to chew the crate if he is not yet crate trained? Dogs and especially puppies need to be supervised and I would advise every breeder to physically put some Frontline on a pup in front of a new owner and have them initial on the dotted line that it was done. Owners need to take some responsibility too and it should be made clear to them in a pupoy pack where their responsibility starts and what and where the breeders responsibility is and ends and have them sign it.

The more stuff I read, the more work I see has to be done to run a professional well oiled and responsible breeding kennel.


I have seen the ad and video about Golden Meadows offering trained dogs with the Canine Good Citizen certificate. A CGC is not much training especially if there is constant baiting of the dog with treats to get him to sit, down and heel like I saw in the video so here the new owner did have a legitimate complaint as she was not sold an obedience trained dog. A dog should have at least a CD title to qualify for that claim and the new owner needs to learn obedience training themselves or the dog will regress and walk all over them if they do not know what they are doing.

My Citera has passed her Temperament Test that would qualify her for Service dog training but that by no means signifies that she is a service dog, that would never eat a stick or chew something else, it only means that she has the potential temperament to be a service dog and that it is more than likely that her puppies will inherit that temperament..

I also do not think that being a large kennel or having "3 litters in one summer" necessarily qualifies you as a puppy mill either. I think that if you know without a doubt that you have outstanding bloodlines and a stellar breeding program, that there is nothing wrong with owning or co-owning some breeding stock with some competent close associates and raising some of the litters in other homes (as well as your own) and that puppy fees be split between the two per an agreed upon ratio. I think this is what some big time professional Vizsla kennesl do inHungary as the Master Breeder is very busy traveling, doing hunt competions and other administrative duties. It is good for Vizslas to have a normal life living with a family instead of miserable in crates or kennels. To me it is really sad to see Vizslas at "reputable hobby breeders", in kennels, 3 or 4 of them per enclosure, there all day long while their owner is away at there full time work. Worse yet was the local Vizsla club recommend reputable hobby breeder I got my first american vizsla from. She just had an ordinary 3 bedroom 1200 sq ft house and her entire livingroom and diningroom was stacked with crates one on top of the other and dogs were in them. There was not a chair to be sat on. I imagine she and her husband lived in the master bedroom and I hope the remaining other two bedrooms walls were not likewise stacked with vizsla filled crates. It was pretty insane but I did not know any better and had done the right thing, so I thought, by going thru a vizsla club referral. I was also in a hurry to get a puppy right away as we had just moved into a house with a yard and my daughter was coming back from visiting her Dad for the summer with immediate plans of going to the nearest shelter to pick out a puppy, so my ex warned me! Morale of the story, try not to be pressured into making quick decisions.

I also saw somewhere on the forum that someone replied to my posts saying that my website implied that Hungarian Vizslas were different from Vizslas born in the USA and that that was not true since the breeding stock upon which the Vizslas in the USA and Canada is founded upon came from Hungary.

My question is, if the bloodlines are the same, why is it then that American and Canadian Vizslas (and Australian too it seems judging from Varas's testimony) have thin wispy tails at the extremities as indicated by the Canadian Varas Vizsla breeder while Hungarian Vizslas do not have thin wispy tips. None of the photos I see of Vizslas in Hungry have those tail characteristics and therecertainly is nothing thin and wispy about Citeras tail. What would explain this phenomenon? Maybe the biology expert can shed some light on this.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A (great) hobby breeder is the best choice - dam is part of their family - raised and loved at home and not raised in a crate for resale - as to golden meadows - over a 100 dogs - health warrenty tied to buying Nu Vet - who can not see this is BS!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

renee - what is the purpose of your posts - that a commercial breeder is better than a great hobby breeder - that V's bred in the USA & Can have wimpy tails - that you had a handler that racked and stacked pups - guess what he was your choice - I hope you have no future as a commercial breeder!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you need to answer this one before you continue, don't you think?

"Renee: what is the meaning/purpose of this paragraph on your website?"



Quote:
W A N T E D 

Tough, determined and dedicated individuals who believe a breed standard is there to be followed and who might be interested in possible breeding/employment/income opportunities. Very little initial investment. Previous breeding or dog experience desirable but not necessary. Must love Vizslas or versatile hunting breeds. 
Email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Renee - I don't know what to make of you. You post these long posts that make you sound like you think you are the worlds most expert on Vizslas and that anyone one disagrees with you is wrong. And in some way you manage to put in comments that will offend people and then follow-up with "I'm not trying to offend anyone". What is the purpose of your posts, because to me it seems like you are just trying to instigate an argument. 

I would much rather spend my time talking about my dog and what a great addition he's been to my life, instead of trying to stir up trouble...

Just my opinion


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CASH RBD - welcome 2 my world - this is no more or less BS - started that way & will end that way - there will be no answers - they will just start another post under another name - save me then lets hope to save the V - lets put the V first!


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know where this thing about thin whispy tails came from but my Canadian bred V certainly doesn't have one. Also if you think you are the only US/Canadian breeder to import breeding stock from Hungary you are most certainly mistaken.


----------



## reneevanm (Feb 4, 2012)

Best that you just talk about your dog and post pictures, I have got too much to do to be writing long posts that people just take offense to


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

YOU R just offensive to PIKE & me please go away before you do more damage to the the breed - guess what - no answers to the ? just a slimy opportunist!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

reneevanm said:


> Best that you just talk about your dog and post pictures, I have got too much to do to be writing long posts that people just take offense to


Would you really like to hear the responses that we may have for your question, "What would be legitimate complaints from puppy buyers?" Or was that a rhetorical question? It is unclear what you are trying to achieve by the post that you make. As a "breeder" would you not want the feedback from previous puppy buyers? It seems that you could get a lot of great information from fellow Vizsla owners/buyers to help you in your endeavors, but what I take from your posts is that you already have all the knowledge that you need/want.

As for posting pictures of my dog, I will always take the opportunity to do so.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Oquirrh said:


> As for posting pictures of my dog, I will always take the opportunity to do so.


Oquirrh - Looks like a great spot for a hike! We we had places like that around here...makes me miss the rolling mountains in BC.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay, enough's enough, thread closed as we don't want a slanging match :-\


----------

